# log splitter won't split not enough power



## tdejong302

Didn't know where else to post this. I have a yard-man log splitter. I ran good until today. It starts fine but when the ram moves forward it doesn't have enough power to split a piece of wood. It appears it is short of hydro/trans fluid. Because it won't push the ram forward. 

Now question #2. The fluid inside the rear of the ram is red/pinkish in color. I have some hydro fluid in the garage that I added because its the same color. I bought hydro/trans. fluid that is clear. It says its universal fluid. Can I use it. Its a gallon of it so I would rather use it. 

Now question #3. The rear of the ram has port that you can open. However when I added fluid to it nothing appeared to get better. ie.. no more power/force behind the ram. 

Behind the motor there are two really big one inch hex head ports. Do I need to add fluid here instead of behind the ram. The model # best I can read is Yard man 24642a 12112. Any suggestions are appreciated. Don't know much about these. Thx.


----------



## stickem

that fluid should be fine.....does it have filter on it..if it does check that or change it,,,


----------



## bigcountrysg

depending on how much fluid you added. You may have to bleed the system so the air is out of it.


----------



## benster

The pump could be shot? Is there a valve that controls the amount of fluid being pumped?


----------



## Firemedic

PM BackwoodsSavage here on the site, or, jump over to the hearth.com forums. Very knowledgable folks who do this for a living.


----------



## roger23

the pressure relief valve may be dirty,stuck, or need adjusted,,it may be bypassing,,as said before the air trapped air is compressible and will not push the piston,,or at least with much pressure,,,sometimes the reservoir gets condensation in it causing rust in pump and valves


----------



## tdejong302

thx. guys. Will look at it this weekend. Damn thing.


----------



## Whit1

That sounds like a pump problem.


----------



## tdejong302

I checked both sides of the pump and it looked good. I then extended the ram and had fluid still trickle out. So then I thought maybe I need the ram lower then the access port. So I dropped the splitter to the ground leveled away from the access/fill hole and put in about a gallon of fluid. Started the splitter up and it worked great. Long story short need to fill it not leveled. ie.. level down. Thx. for everyones suggestions.


----------

